# Need Dremel bit recommendation for fine detail



## LedRat (Jan 17, 2021)

I recently made a chopstick and box set for my niece, and carved her name in Japanese into the lid. The characters are about 1/4" wide and this was all done with a couple Xacto blades, which was a good deal of painstaking work resulting in very painful fingers and tennis elbow. I have a Dremel (3000 I think), which should relieve me of some painful burden, given the right bits. But I'm not sure what bit or bits would work best for this application and could use some direction and recommendations. Please refer to the attached image.

Thanks.


----------



## LedRat (Jan 17, 2021)

Huh. The image didn't attach earlier.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

That looks awesome! But it looks kind of done, what else do you need to do to it? What are you wanting the dremel to do?

I tend to use the following for finer details:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-1-8-in-Rotary-Tool-Spear-Shaped-Tungsten-Carbide-Accessory-for-Steel-Stainless-Steel-Iron-Ceramics-and-Hard-Wood-9903/202263217?MERCH=REC-_-pipinstock-_-313268573-_-202263217-_-N&

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-High-Performance-9901-Carbide-Cutter-9901HP/313268573

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-3-32-in-Rotary-Accessory-Diamond-Wheel-Taper-Point-for-Wood-Ceramic-Glass-Hardened-Steel-Semi-Precious-Stones-7144/202263212

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-1-4-in-Rotary-Tool-Aluminum-Oxide-Pointed-Cone-Shaped-Grinding-Stone-2-Pack-953/203641152

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-1-16-in-Rotary-Tool-Round-Shaped-Engraving-Accessory-for-Wood-Fiberglass-Plastic-Jewelry-and-Soft-Metals-2-Pack-106/204086205


----------



## LedRat (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks, SMP. That conical diamond but looks promising, but smaller would be better. I've never used any carving bits so I'm just not familiar with how they cut. I'm seeing a lot of styles out there. And honestly, I can't afford to just buy tools until I find the right ones, so it's giod to hear from others about their experience.

Tiny chisels would be kinda cool too, if they make them!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Tiny chisels would be kinda cool too, if they make them!
> 
> - LedRat


They do! Flexcut makes micro carving sets. This 1.5mm set is available at Woodcraft. You can probably find individual tools if you don't need the full set.

As for rotary choices, diamond bits don't work well on most woods from my experience. The carbide bits do better, you just have to keep them clean so they don't clog up and burn the wood. I have this one.

You clearly have a steadier hand than I do, however, I believe the carving tools would be easier to control for precise cuts like that.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Even full size, high end carving tools like Pfeil come in 1 or 2mm profiles. I prefer to do lettering with hand tools such as knives or small gouges.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

You already have the Dremel so try a couple of the burr bits as suggested above. Also there are hundreds listed on Amazon from sets from about $15 to hundreds.

I think you will have more control if you add the flex shaft so you have a smaller hand piece to hold and manipulate.


----------



## LedRat (Jan 17, 2021)

Okay, so carbide, not diamond; upgrade to a flex shaft at some point; and sell an organ for tiny chisels. Sounds like a plan. Thanks!


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

If you are going to sell an organ, then consider a used dentist's set-up.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

It's Japanese..they .don't sell your organs, just sell daughters. LOL


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I use a router base for my dremel for similar work. Definitely gives you a lot more control. I have the precision one from Stewart MacDonald but there are other decent ones out there. For straight clean top edges use downcut spiral bits. You can also get V bits if that's what you're doing.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Here you go. LedRat:

https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/tools-by-job/tools-for-inlay-and-pearl-cutting/carbide-downcut-inlay-router-bits.html

These are downcut bits. StewMac also sells upcut bits in the same diameters.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

LeeValley sells the bits as well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Here you go. LedRat:
> 
> https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/tools-by-job/tools-for-inlay-and-pearl-cutting/carbide-downcut-inlay-router-bits.html
> 
> ...


thanks python just went on and bought some bits and a base myself.


----------



## LedRat (Jan 17, 2021)

> I use a router base for my dremel for similar work. Definitely gives you a lot more control. I have the precision one from Stewart MacDonald but there are other decent ones out there. For straight clean top edges use downcut spiral bits. You can also get V bits if that s what you re doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Very nice. Thanks.
> 
> - LedRat


Thanks. Just a little tip. I usually wrap a little 1/2" or so long tape flag around the bit to keep the dust out of the rout in order to see better. I also use a magni-visor and headlamp while routing very intricate stuff. I also have a vacuum set up to collect the dust and of course wear a mask.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Very nice. Thanks.
> 
> - LedRat
> 
> ...


 I gotta try that. Thanks!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

No idea whether it has been recommended above, however, I have a *Foredom* (*dremel* compatible) and source a lot of bits for it from here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No idea whether it has been recommended above, however, I have a *Foredom* (*dremel* compatible) and source a lot of bits for it from here.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ill keep them in mind.


----------

